#ubuntu-us-de 2013-10-21
<jedijf> JonathanD: how long have you been here?
<jedijf> lol
<JonathanD> Forever.
<jedijf> i just emailed the person - let's see what develops - DE needs some help - so table would be kind of good
<jedijf> crowd may be hard on them though.....security folk
<JonathanD> indeed.
